# Cold weather and compressor posts, has anybody else noticed ?



## davidhiep86 (Dec 15, 2014)

As per title we have had loads of posts re compressors not starting easily "Oh but it was starting OK a few weeks ago, it has only just started giving a problem" nearly all posts/symptoms could have been written by one person, sorry no------ most have said thank you in some form
HUM coincidence ?? or could it be the weather
Everyone saying it can't be this that or the other
Chaps do yourselves a favour and change your oils first IT DOES NO HARM !!
It is the same with cars some will not start, but there fine after run for a minute,
I wonder why??


----------



## rayo1949 (May 26, 2015)

I live in central Texas so I don't know much about cold weather compressor problems but, synthetic oil has better viscosity at low temperatures. You should have your compressor i out of the cold if at all possible. Some compressors not compatible with synthetics so be careful. Put the compressor inside and pipe the inlet filter outside. That will get some of the noise out. Increase the inlet pipe diameter if you run it more than a foot or so. Or wrap the crankcase with the pipe wrap extension heater cords like used for outdoor water pipes. Have a thermostat on it to come on at 40degrees or so.


----------

